# What color board skin are you using?



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I am using the first one, is that a sky blue!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

#4...kind of a light teal blue, or maybe robin's egg blue. I was using green (#5) and then flipped through them all and just kind of left it on this one.


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm using the periwinkle blue one ....  or the last color bar on the right!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

the third one, kind of a light blue/grey


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm using the light purple-blue - second from the right.


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

See you learn something new every day.....  I thought those bars were there for decoration.. I guess, or I hadn't given them much thought.  Thanks!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Red! My favorite color


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

Jaasy said:


> I am using the first one, is that a sky blue!


[/col

purple!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Teal for now but I change often.


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

green


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Green

Lynn L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I usually use the teal, but decided to give the purple a try.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

intinst said:


> the third one, kind of a light blue/grey


Same here


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I just switched to the melon/mango/peach one.  I'd been using one of the greens, the darker one.  Gotta see if I get used to it, but what I really like is there is a lot of contrast so it's very easy to quickly see which thread has a shaded piece of notepaper indicating there are new posts. . . . . .

Ann


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

The original one - blue


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> #4...kind of a light teal blue, or maybe robin's egg blue. I was using green (#5) and then flipped through them all and just kind of left it on this one.


Me too, but I like to switch it up occasionally.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Second one from left....sort of a grayer blue than the standard.

Betsy


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Pepto Bismol pink, but it seems to be called red.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow! I had no idea so many people were using anything but the default blue. 

Oh, for me: um, default blue.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I never realized we had the option to change it!  So much for my powers of observation....

So now that I know, I'm trying the gray (third color choice on the bar).  Kind of liking it.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

My favorite color is BLUE, so I'm using the default most days.
@ christmas I changed to red.
@ st pat's day I changed to green.
If I have been on more today I probably would have changed it to pink or lavendar for easter.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Default Blue here.......I got so used to the default blue that by the time i figured out I could change it the others seemed waaaayyy too foreign for me and I didn't like them


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

So THAT'S what that color line was for! Now I am definitely lavender. Much nicer for my eyes


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Of course Sailor's favorite is the:

O.D. Green, it doesn't have the camouflage option. 

-sailor


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Third from the left, sort of lavendar.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh THAT's what that is....  I thought it was just decoration.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

The purple - all the way on the right.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The reason I like an alternate shade is so I know if I come on and am a 'guest' because I'm not logged in. . . . I do have my computers both set to keep me logged in always, but I'll occasionally check on another computer and the different color reminds me that I have to log in as me to post.

Ann


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

I have always used the default blue. I think it was Leslie who pointed out to me a few weeks ago that I could change it, (duh, I didn't know that's what those boxes were for) but by now I am used to the blue..........to me it's easy on my eyes. 
kjn


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Apparently, I'm using the default. Had no idea I could change it (though I should have...I haven't been on a forum yet where the skin couldn't be changed.) I think I've had a case of Teh Stoopid lately...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I am back to the default, it is easier on my eyes. I've tried them all, the orange/peach was hard on the eyes.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I accidentally left the Kindleboards windows on my dad's laptop and when he went back to use it, he saw the board and clicked on the peach/orange color. He said, "That's the color I want for our bedroom" (and he did have it on their bedroom). Now, this is what I use. It was pretty funny to me.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

libros_lego said:


> I accidentally left the Kindleboards windows on my dad's laptop and when he went back to use it, he saw the board and clicked on the peach/orange color. He said, "That's the color I want for our bedroom" (and he did have it on their bedroom). Now, this is what I use. It was pretty funny to me.


LOL


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

The last one...perriwinkle (?)
I've tried the others, they don't do it for me.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Today I am boring brown.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I think I like changing it every couple days. I am on the second from the right...kind of a lavender, at least for now


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Green, my favorite color!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Have to admit, I never even gave the bars a second glance. I thought it was decoration. I have now clicked on every color and like the default blue the most.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> Default Blue here.......I got so used to the default blue that by the time i figured out I could change it the others seemed waaaayyy too foreign for me and I didn't like them


Ditto for me. I clicked on one of the colors, 'just because', one day & was surprised to see the color change. (I don't visit a lot of discussion boards). I liked some of the colors, but they did not feel like home.

I am glad that the default color is pleasing. I wonder how many people would not have stayed if the original color was purple, pinkish-red, or one of the cocoa type colors (from the middle)?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I think the default is blue *because* it is pleasing to most people.

A long long time ago in a Statistics 101 class I did a survey on favorite colors (needed an easy-to-poll question that I could use for a paper demonstrating different ways to analyze survey data).  Five hundred students later, blue was the clear winner, with just over half the people choosing it.  I think there were nine or ten choices, and none of the others got more than about ten percent.  No doubt the marketing people that design website-making tools are aware of this....


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I use the last one (far right).


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Purple - second from the right
I'm kind of like Ann - the different color reminds me that I am me and not a guest.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm using a second one from the left. I thought this color is the easiest on my eyes from the selection.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I have always just left it as the default blue (first one).


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Strange as it may seem, my O.D. Olive Drab Green color has now been changed to O.D. Camouflage with this addition of reddish brown added to the Olive color. WOW, thanks Harvey, I had been wanting the Camouflage and now I have it!

-sailor


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Purple this week.


----------

